# Niles SPK-1 speaker switch power rating



## duxfan (Nov 11, 2010)

Question for the more electrically knowledgeable than I...

I'm running several Niles SPK-1 speaker switches that are rated at 600W/channel. I have a Cinepro amp that can be bridged to run at 1000W/ch, exceeding the recommended power ratings of the Niles switch. No surprise when calling Niles and asking if the switch can handle the excess power, they recommended no, but for anyone who is more electrically knowledgeable than I, might the relay in the Niles switch have the capability of handling the higher (peak) power of the amp?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is a lot of power for any switch, but it really depends on how hard you drive it and the impedance of your speakers. If you don't push it to its limits and your speakers are higher impedance, you might not reach the current limits of the contacts. Any impedance matching resistors are another matter. I would not risk it if you push the amp hard. Why use a switch with so much power?


----------



## duxfan (Nov 11, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> That is a lot of power for any switch, but it really depends on how hard you drive it and the impedance of your speakers. If you don't push it to its limits and your speakers are higher impedance, you might not reach the current limits of the contacts. Any impedance matching resistors are another matter. I would not risk it if you push the amp hard. Why use a switch with so much power?


I'm running one set of speakers (M&K S5000 LCR, SUR500's and MPS 2525's and 4 subs) in my family room home theater with two different preamps, one for everyday use, to save on the electric bill (one external amp) and the other combined with multiple amps for movies and special programing.


----------

